# Some female please agree with me! **warning: some adult comments**



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

So I got kicked in the pelvic/pubic bone Wed. night by another horse, and I want to go ride mine tonight!!! Hubby says it's a dumb idea:evil: I keep telling him that I'm fine to ride, but he says not until it's healed enough for "ahh hemm". sorry if TMI, but I wanna go ride my pony!!! STUPID husband:evil::twisted:


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Totally stupid husband! But seriously, how bad is the injury? Is it just bruised or is it cracked? Just bruised, I'd ride anyway, cracked and in a place where it might be called upon to bear weight, probably just set you back for longer before you can ride again.....
Kathy


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Just bruised. It's down from the size of a grapefruit to the size of an orange. I just can't put any pressure on it.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I agree with your husband, if its not healed enough for nooky, it's not healed enough for riding! 
I bet that really hurt


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I wouldn't ride just yet.
A little more time won't hurt. Hope you get better fast!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Good time to do some groundwork!
I'd wait a week or so and let the swelling go down.

Try some pelvic stretches to keep it from getting too stiff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the get wells!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

OkieGal said:


> Good time to do some groundwork!
> I'd wait a week or so and let the swelling go down.
> 
> Try some pelvic stretches to keep it from getting too stiff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Does chasing kids count, LOL seriously though, I have been trying to stretch it as much as I can and have been keeping ice on it (until all the ice packs get warm & don't freeze fast enough):evil:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

If you can't play with your hubby because of getting kicked (ouch ouch ouch by the way) you probably shouldn't be riding. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If my lady parts were too sore to do the bow chicka bow bow, they'd sure as heck be too sore to ride! :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Boy, that's a bad place of choice for the kick.  I'd wait too. Hope you'll feel better in no time!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

OUCHIES... i would wait but if you want to ride how steady is your horse lol.. maybe you could ride side saddle in the seat of your current saddle... 
i sometimes do it for fun with my guys but its tricky getting into the saddle


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

LOVE all the slang terms used in this thread! lol
I do agree that you should wait a bit longer. However, tell hubby that he'll get his ride after you get yours. He might even help you up on your horse then.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Ouch! I would probably wait a little longer, keep icing...maybe do some groundwork or good lengthy grooming, but ultimately, it's your decision. Hope you heal quickly!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Someone who shares my pain!! :lol:

My pony kicked me on the pelvic bone about 5 years ago, when I was like 13. When he did, I was like, "Ohhhh, time to go sit down..." and waddled over to a chair. I had a large, black round bruise for almost two months :/


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Meh. He's just jealous because you'd rather ride a horse than him. 

He'll get over it.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

This may be graphic but if you can't spread your legs for sex how can you sit on a horse. And if you can't spread them your hip joint might be involved and riding could make it worse, injuries to your hip take forever to heal, because of poor blood supply. Do you have pain in your groin area, if so see a doctor. I hurt my hip at work in Sept 11, and now because it wasn't treated properly I'm looking at a total hip replacement because of all the damage just walking has caused to the cartilage in the joint, and I'm only 48.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

yikes! it would freak me out to ride if it was still tender and swollen there, but to be perfectly honest i would probably do it anyway :twisted:

i assume it will help the healing to stay out of the saddle for the time being. Once the swelling has gone mostly down, alternate between putting ice and putting a heat pack or heating blanket on it. like 20 min ice 20 min heat depending. That will help blood circulation and it will ease the pain faster! 

feel better soon!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I was already a total body replacment candidate BEFORE this happened, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> I was already a total body replacment candidate BEFORE this happened, LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL... right there with ya...my mind is 15 but the body just can't keep up any more.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

^^like^^ cm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you sure you don't have a hairline fracture? I would avoid riding until you have an x-ray to verify if you have a fracture or not. If you aren't fractured and you feel like it and can tolerate it, then ride!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't ride until the swelling goes down more-a lot more! Then ii would depend on how calm your horse is also. Do hope it heals fast.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

A kick to the playground is brutal to say the least. 
I do hope you heal up quickly, and properly.
But, i gotta side with hubby on this one.
I put myself in your shoes as best I could, sans the kick injury of course.
I'm sure my honey would be ripped at me if i rode my horse before she got her due, especially if it had been a while, IE more than a week.
Yes, i understand how important and medicinal riding is, but remember that it's those home fires that make riding possible, and that much more enjoyable.
Personally, i take the psychology of family first, everything else can wait.
Your horse isnt going anywhere.
Your horse won't stress you out if your home life is stressed, but hubby will.
Keeping the family happy makes riding more enjoyable, and it opens opportunities for more riding too.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

If I got it all checked out, x-ray etc. and it was in fact just bruised I would ride =)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have to agree that the slang on this thread made me chuckle aha, and then someone just came out right and said it!

Honestly, if you can't do one, there is maybe -10% chance you can do the other. However, if you're feeling particularly mean, just keep the hubby waiting :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, oh dear, ouch.....ooof...so sorry! Hate to have to side with the guy on this one but swollen to the size of an orange? Can't put pressure? Yah, no! No riding til things calm down, down south. But.....if he gets pesky I'd definitely get my ride before he got his!


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Stupid husband! Do what u feel up to doing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

LuckyRVT said:


> Stupid husband! Do what u feel up to doing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh that's a loaded question:wink::lol: I have a feeling I'm going to put the sad puppy dog eyes on with this one and listen to reason for once. I had to climb up an access ladder today at work, yeah not so much


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouch! I'll admit I would probably still be riding, maybe with an ice pack in my pants though :lol: Seriously though, don't do anything unsafe or if it hurts too bad, what's it going to hurt to wait a few more days.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

If you celebrate Man's Valentine's Day (3/14), he shouldn't be complaining. If you ladies do not know of that day (and what it's actually called) find out about it. It's a surefire way to get anything you want or to be spoiled on the actual Valentine's Day. 
My man effed up Valentine's Day badly. I got nothing. So he got nothing on 3/14. {humph}


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I wasn't aware of that one Gypsy, going to pretend I'm still not. What a shame the 14th has passed :rofl:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually, Gypsy's being coy at calling it Man's Valentine's Day. I know what day it REALLY is!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm caught between wanting to know and keeping my innocence...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're too young yet, Ray. You certainly do not need to know that. :hide:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Actually, Gypsy's being coy at calling it Man's Valentine's Day. I know what day it REALLY is!


lol Trying to keep it PG rated. :lol:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow wee...I know that HURT. My son ran across his grandparents den years ago and head butted me right in the pelvic bone. Good golly Miss Molly. I SAW STARS in bright flaming colors and couldn't catch my breath. He was 2 - he is now 28 and I still remember the flash of pain and how sore it was - thank God hubby was in New Jersey. 

Save your cookie for another day....if you can't ride hubby you certainly won't be able to ride a horse. :lol: and you don't want your cookie to crumble - that would mess up all kinds of stuff!!!:shock: :wink:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I'm caught between wanting to know and keeping my innocence...


If you're not of age to be conniving and manipulative, disregard and pretend my comment never happened. :-|
:wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL I just looked up March 14 :lol: I will have to show that to hubby. that is too funny!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm...looked that up, clearing computer history do hubby doesn't get any ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

lol
Ladies, you're missing an opportunity! Agree to that and your Valentine's Day will be exquisite! And if it isn't, you don't have to honor 3/14.  There's a reason our V-Day comes first.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know guys, I think I may deal w/ any physical pain riding may bring tomorrow rather than deal with the in-laws
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh-Kay! Gotcha-hehe.


----------



## Newatthis (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your injury. Oww.

Also I am glad it's the 16 th. After my curiosity getting the better of me I looked up march 14 th and all I have to say is REALLY???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Had to look up the march 14th thing and I decided that I'm going back to not knowing  That is not something I'll be participating in, even if I did actually get a decent valentines day gift this year(haven't gotten a good one since I picked out a new camera 4 years ago).


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sorry that I was the one that came right out and said S.E.X., but I'm not good at pussy footing around I tend to come right out and say things.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep! March 14th is Pi Day:_"Pi Day is an unofficial holiday commemorating the mathematical constant pi. Pi Day is celebrated on March 14 (or 3/14 in month/day date format), since 3, 1 and 4 are the three most significant digits of pi in the decimal form. In 2009, the United States House of Representatives supported the designation of Pi Day."_​Pi Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That is what happens when you go back to school to take a Pre-Calculus class! I don't know why anyone would object to celebrating Pi Day?!?!?!?!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would let myself heal completely


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There was a girl at the HS Equestrian team meet that bruised her pelvis and still rode in drill. She definitely regretted it. She couldn't get on or off her horse by herself and her position totally suffered, you could tell she was pushing herself up on her saddle horn whilst trying to ride whilst trying to carry a flag....

Though I have to say I would probably do the same thing....Darned reckless women...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Also, dude....Who hasn't heard of Pi Day?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

We celebrate it in school. We all have to bring circle-shaped foods, eat, and watch a movie. It's the best math class ever.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

bsms said:


> Yep! March 14th is Pi Day:_"Pi Day is an unofficial holiday commemorating the mathematical constant pi. Pi Day is celebrated on March 14 (or 3/14 in month/day date format), since 3, 1 and 4 are the three most significant digits of pi in the decimal form. In 2009, the United States House of Representatives supported the designation of Pi Day."_​Pi Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That is what happens when you go back to school to take a Pre-Calculus class! I don't know why anyone would object to celebrating Pi Day?!?!?!?!


****! I guess the day has two reasons for celebrating. The one they can talk about in school and the one they can't talk about in school.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Man vs horse

Which pays more?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

natisha said:


> Man vs horse
> 
> Which pays more?


Neither, & I gotta clean up after both of them, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> ****! I guess the day has two reasons for celebrating. The one they can talk about in school and the one they can't talk about in school.


At my age, and after 25 years of marriage, I'm more likely to score with "PIe DAY" than...well...   

Heck, at my age, a fine Apple PIe might last longer, too! Served warm, with ice cream melting next to it...:wink:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

He finally saw the bruise (remember this all happened 2 days ago). His response, "holy s***, I'll sleep on the couch. Do you want me to get you anything?" I seriously don't get him sometimes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Men, we'll never understand. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

cmarie said:


> I'm sorry that I was the one that came right out and said S.E.X., but I'm not good at pussy footing around I tend to come right out and say things.


Don't be,:wink: I just wasn't sure what I can get away with around here. And knowing my luck, some little kid would read the thread, ask their parent what the h*** I was talking about, and the next thing ya know the cops are at the door (OK, slight exageration, but not really:shock I have enough going on right now:wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Come on now Heather...be a sport!!! hahahahaha


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think your disclaimer will save us both.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ouchhh been there.. minus the hubbie on my case 

Filly kicked me there.. lots of pain. I wouldn't recommend doing any riding. But making him wait kind of sounds fun lol!


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, sorry...

If you've got that much bruising and swelling you should NOT be riding...
nor working,
nor cooking,
nor cleaning, 
and definitely no bedroom sports.

Perhaps your husband should be engaging in a little TLC for a while?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

All I can say is OWIEEE. My brother, myself, and a couple friends were playing football in a parking lot, goofing off. My friend chased me right into my brother and his pointy toed boots when he went to kick the football. It was ugly, painful, and I'll never kick a guy in the groin unless my life is in danger. I was physically sick from the pain. 
Don't ride either until it doesn't hurt anymore LOL. I sooo feel your pain in the hooha. It is a unique pain that is for sure. *shudders in remembrance*


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

It would be just like a man to measure pain and ability by "performance"!
If I was you I'd make the nookie happen!! No matter how, my mom always tells me "Just drink a glass of wine and get down to business."
But first I'd make sure you milked your owie for all it's worth! Dishes, dinner, laundry, floors, must be done by him before any hanky panky. But I make sure that happens even if I'm not hurt! LOL!

Some of you guys made me laugh so hard I think my eyes watered!! Hope you get to feeling better ASAP!


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll agree with you!! I got bucked off pretty bad a couple of weeks ago and hurt my hip and back. I was too sore for hubby but not too sore to ride. Riding was actually the only thing that didn't hurt.... Sitting at my desk hurt, laying on the couch, laying in bed, etc but not riding.


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm (Apr 17, 2012)

Ouchy! xP


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Forgot I even posted this, LOL! I'm such a putz I think I started a week and a half after it happened. I just didn't tell hubby:wink: But since then everything else is back to normal. I've actually been able to ride the pony quite a bit lately. I'll spare you the timeline with hubs, way TMI for the internet.

Thanks all of you guys, you are the best!!:clap: The horse that got me, has since gotten another person, but in the leg:evil: I'm thinking hobbles for that one, but it's not my horse so I just stay out of it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> If my lady parts were too sore to do the bow chicka bow bow, they'd sure as heck be too sore to ride! :shock:


Or brown chicken brown cow, lol. Sorry had to lighten the mood, lol. 
I agree, do not push yourself and make it take longer to heal. Are you sure its not fractured???? Hoping you feel better soon!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OOPs I guess I was a bit late on the time line. Glad your feeling better and back to riding, errrrrrr ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm things, ha ha!!


----------



## CookieCrumbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Well,You could always just go grooming or just spend time out there until you get better?Sorry you can't ride though,that stinks!


----------

